
LionBSD - adamnemecek
https://lionbsd.org/
======
masklinn
Seems to be a completely dead project. It was forked from FreeBSD 3-ish years
ago and the repository has seen no activity in the last 10 months.

Qubes looks to be a more advanced project, and has a fair number of
testimonials vouching for it (disclaimer: I've literally never used it).

~~~
adamnemecek
You are right. I only checked out the gh repo after posting this.

------
throwanem
_This branch is 2 commits ahead, 17518 commits behind freebsd:master._

------
rnhmjoj
That logo looks familiar...
[https://security.stackexchange.com](https://security.stackexchange.com)

~~~
luhn
> Motto: Security starts here. Stealing the best ideas from the entire open
> source community (a.k.a. Proudly Found Elsewhere).

Whelp. I guess they're taking that to an extreme.

------
mediocrejoker
What advantages does this have over security-focused Linux distributions, eg.
Kali, Tails, etc?

~~~
746F7475
>security-focused Linux distributions

>Kali

I don't even know where to begin with this one...

Kali definitely is not "security focused", it JUST a pile of scripts added on
top of flavour of the month Debian. At least in Backtrack days it tried to be
all secure and invisible and sneaky and shit, but then noobs complained since
they couldn't figure how to start X or how to enable network interfaces.

Now it's just bunch of script kiddies running shit they know nothing about and
then crying when some version update breaks random dependency they weren't
even aware of.

~~~
ktta
I'm surprised you got downvoted. Kali actually _isn 't_ a security focused
distribution. It is meant to be an offensive tool that you usually use for
pentesting and use in a VM or a live USB.

DONOT use Kali thinking it is a secure (defense) distro. Use Quebes or Tails
or heck even Debian with some secure changes, but not Kali.

------
a012
What exactly your target audience? Besides what we already have (FreeBSD,
OpenBSD, *BSD)

